# Opera commemorative coins



## bettej (Mar 8, 2014)

I have several opera commemorative coins that probably have no intrinsic value but I'd like to find out a little more about them. For instance: about 1-1/2" diameter; one side features a scene from "Lakme" and the initials CRRUFO; the other side has swirls around the edge, a "picture" of Leo Delibes; words Lakme, "Ou va la jeune hindoue" The coin is "gold" - I assume gold plated or something like that. Also have "Rigoletto" and "Carmen" coins. Does anyone know about these?


----------

